# 2012 TT / TTS / TTRS Owners Manual as PDF



## samcoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone

After a lot of looking I have found a fully scanned & OCR'd (so you can search it) version of the 2012 TT / TTS /TTRS Owners Manual.

As I have seen a few people looking for one on this forum I have uploaded to my dropbox so anybody can download it

It was posted by MikeBrWade on the VWVortex forum, link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5483347-2012-Audi-TTS-Owners-Manual

Note: It is 100Mb so will take a while to download

Cheers,
Sam

EDIT: Direct link to file removed to prevent any copyright issues (Thanks YoungOldUn for your advice)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Brilliant! question was asked many times before and all Audi provided on line was the quick guide to the TT.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Good find, thanks!


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent find. Thanks.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The post says it will be taken down in a couple of weeks, but that was last November, so..............!

Great find - very useful. Thanks. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

samcoley said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> After a lot of looking I have found a fully scanned & OCR'd (so you can search it) version of the 2012 TT / TTS /TTRS Owners Manual.
> 
> ...


As I'm a newbee I'm not allowed to PM anyone but I'd like to get a copy of this manual prior to taking delivery of new TT in April. Does anyone have a link I can use please?

Thanks


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Can't you just follow the hyperlink and download it? That's all I did.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

The link didn't work when I tried it but now it does so thanks to all who did this. I did such a thing for another car on another forum and I know how long it takes to do!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

samcoley said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> After a lot of looking I have found a fully scanned & OCR'd (so you can search it) version of the 2012 TT / TTS /TTRS Owners Manual.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam much appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks will help to pass the 32 days till mine arives lol


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent find! Thanks for the post and link.


----------



## madbkey (Oct 14, 2015)

Awesome - sauce with sprinkles, Mike !


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Top man!


----------



## Herman22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is a place where You can find almost all different user manuals for the Tt. https://my.audi.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

